# Free Knit pattern for Christmas



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

These Nordic inspired patterned baubles are relatively simple to knit up and will look wonderful on your tree, or as a last minute Christmas gift to add to that bottle of wine, or as a centre piece for your Christmas table setting!!

You will need 1 ball of each colour of 4ply cotton, or whatever you have in your stash.

Plastic baubles approx. 20cm in circumference, or Styrofoam balls. 
If preferred you could stuff the bauble with polyester batting or wool stuffing, also some ribbon or string to hang. 
1 set of double pointed needles. Size 3.00mm, US 2, UK9.

You still have a little bit of time to whip some of these up before Christmas, happy knitting 

This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download, see link below
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-baubles-14


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

There are lovely. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks those are gorgeous!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much, these are beautiful!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

oge designs said:


> These Nordic inspired patterned baubles are relatively simple to knit up and will look wonderful on your tree, or as a last minute Christmas gift to add to that bottle of wine, or as a centre piece for your Christmas table setting!!
> 
> You will need 1 ball of each colour of 4ply cotton, or whatever you have in your stash.
> 
> ...


Lovely patterns!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, those are pretty. Love them on the wine bottle.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Pretty, thank you


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Another addition to my to-do list, but will have to be for next years Christmas!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

THANK YOU!


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Definitely a project for next Christmas, I agree! Love 'em, and figure I can make up "sets" of them..a set for each of my Grandchildren & Great-Granchildren...to be passed down thru the yrs, as a rememberance of Uhokmi


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

oge designs said:


> These Nordic inspired patterned baubles are relatively simple to knit up and will look wonderful on your tree, or as a last minute Christmas gift to add to that bottle of wine, or as a centre piece for your Christmas table setting!!
> 
> You will need 1 ball of each colour of 4ply cotton, or whatever you have in your stash.
> 
> ...


Absolutely superxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all, I think they make a special addition to the wine bottle, very personal, and the recipients can drink the wine and keep the baubles!!!


----------



## aljay (Feb 15, 2013)

These are really neat. Now I need more yarn!!1


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh you remembered the Swedish hearts.
Thank you.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done .. I love them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> Another addition to my to-do list, but will have to be for next years Christmas!


These have been on my to-do list for the last couple years. I guess I spend too much time looking instead of knitting. :XD:


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

These are GREAT! I saw some knitted ornaments in the Cottage magazine just this weekend and meant to look on Ravelry to see if they had any. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

These are very beautiful!  I absolutely love them! Thank you so much for the free pattern!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So pretty and festive.


----------

